# Baby shirt at Nords



## mommycakes (Sep 21, 2005)

I was at the mall today and walked through the baby section at Nordstrom. I don't usually do this, I can't afford a thing there but sometimes it's fun to look. There were some cute little onsies and t-shirts on an end-cap. Many were in bad taste but one in particular made me so angry and sad. In pink lettering it said, "Does this diaper make my butt look fat?". Cute to some, I'm sure but it made me sick thinking about all the insecurity and issues we have surrounding body image.

I just thought it was sick.


----------



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

Well...that's kind of the point....I guess.....because diapers DO make babies look like they have fat butts....I think it would be more offensive printed on the butt of a apir of baby pants..."Do these pants make my butt look fat?" I don't know...the diaper thing doesn't offend me


----------



## catgirl1007 (Feb 9, 2005)

I've seen that onesie too and had the same reaction. Not that a baby or toddler will have an eating disorder, but do we really need to advertise and encourage that type of body image disorder to whoever reads it? It just seemed really shallow to me.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Society already giving children a poor body image, even as babies. Sad.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Please remember we are in the Activism forum. NO debating.









Anyone got an address or email to write to complain?


----------



## mommycakes (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry, gals I'm new to this. When I saw the shirt today, I just left. I didn't stop to get a brand name or even think that I'd go any further with my disgust. It just stuck with me though and as I was reading some of the other activism posts, I thought my little rant might belong here. That may not be the case. If I feel this way again, I'll try to get some more information and consider ways to take it one step further.


----------



## monkeys4mama (Apr 25, 2006)

Hmmm... I saw a slightly different version of this slogan on a t-shirt at a cloth diaper shop online. Only that shirt said "does this diaper make my butt look big?" For some reason, coming from a cloth diapering website, this cracked me up and I just found it cute. Maybe other cloth diapering mamas will be able to relate, but it was funny to me in that cloth diapers often are BIG and they can make fitting clothes a challenge, etc. So in that context I found it funny and didn't even think about the "fat" thing or our societal attitudes about body size, etc. I think if I'd seen the other t-shirt in a dept store, I prolly would have responded similarly to you.

Not sure what to say besides that. I truly did think the diaper shop one was kinda funny and cute. But it was cute b/c of the cloth diaper theme, b/c of the private joke that cloth diapering mamas would get. I think to change the wording to "fat" creates an entirely different impression. Being in any old store does too.

Or maybe not. Maybe I'm just making excuses b/c I was amused by the similar shirt...


----------



## USoutofVT (Aug 27, 2006)

one of the worst things i saw was a pair of underwear for a 5-10 year old (i don't really know sizes) and it had a picture of a pear on the front and on the back is said "juicy" i forget where i saw it, but it was a mall.


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkeys4mama*
Hmmm... I saw a slightly different version of this slogan on a t-shirt at a cloth diaper shop online. Only that shirt said "does this diaper make my butt look big?" For some reason, coming from a cloth diapering website, this cracked me up and I just found it cute.

I saw that same onsie and coming from a CD perspective I thought it was funny. The CD always make DS butt look bubbley.

AS for teh worst thing I have ever seen in a store. The kids store Abercrombie sold thongs that had matching training bras. This store was geared for kids younger than high school, talk about sick.


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommycakes*
I was at the mall today and walked through the baby section at Nordstrom. I don't usually do this, I can't afford a thing there but sometimes it's fun to look. There were some cute little onsies and t-shirts on an end-cap. Many were in bad taste but one in particular made me so angry and sad. In pink lettering it said, "Does this diaper make my butt look fat?". Cute to some, I'm sure but it made me sick thinking about all the insecurity and issues we have surrounding body image.

I just thought it was sick.

I wouldn't want to see a child wearing it, but I appreciate the irony and took it to be presented in that spirit. Probably wasn't, though.

I'm generally not a fan of messages on clothing though.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

In trying to get a manufacturer name or contact number I found this website

http://www.myfunnyshirts.com/index.p...yscrap/1652186

There is a whole line of items with this on them. I am still trying to figure out who the manufacturer is.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USoutofVT*
one of the worst things i saw was a pair of underwear for a 5-10 year old (i don't really know sizes) and it had a picture of a pear on the front and on the back is said "juicy" i forget where i saw it, but it was a mall.

Which reminds me of one of the MANY reasons I boycott Walmart. I saw lace panties(tiny!!!) for girls in the 7-8 year old range. Sorry, my girlie is not wearing any all - lace panties until she can get her own place.


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkeys4mama*
Hmmm... I saw a slightly different version of this slogan on a t-shirt at a cloth diaper shop online. Only that shirt said "does this diaper make my butt look big?" For some reason, coming from a cloth diapering website, this cracked me up and I just found it cute. Maybe other cloth diapering mamas will be able to relate, but it was funny to me in that cloth diapers often are BIG and they can make fitting clothes a challenge, etc. So in that context I found it funny and didn't even think about the "fat" thing or our societal attitudes about body size, etc. I think if I'd seen the other t-shirt in a dept store, I prolly would have responded similarly to you.

Not sure what to say besides that. I truly did think the diaper shop one was kinda funny and cute. But it was cute b/c of the cloth diaper theme, b/c of the private joke that cloth diapering mamas would get. I think to change the wording to "fat" creates an entirely different impression. Being in any old store does too.

Or maybe not. Maybe I'm just making excuses b/c I was amused by the similar shirt...









I agree - for a cloth diapered baby, it is pretty cute and funny.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyJulian89*
I agree - for a cloth diapered baby, it is pretty cute and funny.











the only big-butt sposie babies are the ones who haven't been changed all day







Otherwise, they just aren't big


----------



## scooner (Aug 28, 2006)

thats the funniest thing i've ever heard


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkeys4mama*
Hmmm... I saw a slightly different version of this slogan on a t-shirt at a cloth diaper shop online. Only that shirt said "does this diaper make my butt look big?" For some reason, coming from a cloth diapering website, this cracked me up and I just found it cute. Maybe other cloth diapering mamas will be able to relate, but it was funny to me in that cloth diapers often are BIG and they can make fitting clothes a challenge, etc. So in that context I found it funny and didn't even think about the "fat" thing or our societal attitudes about body size, etc. I think if I'd seen the other t-shirt in a dept store, I prolly would have responded similarly to you.

Not sure what to say besides that. I truly did think the diaper shop one was kinda funny and cute. But it was cute b/c of the cloth diaper theme, b/c of the private joke that cloth diapering mamas would get. I think to change the wording to "fat" creates an entirely different impression. Being in any old store does too.

Or maybe not. Maybe I'm just making excuses b/c I was amused by the similar shirt...









I also saw a similiar shirt on a cd'ing website and thought it was cute.

~Nay


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

Yeah, I am laughing here, thinking of DDs giant Cd'd butt. DH makes up songs to sing to the kids and one of his favorites to sing to DD is "big 'ol diaper butt, yeah yeah, big ol' diaper butt."









I can also see why its offensive too! Such a conundrum!


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

That would have irked me, too. But only recently.

A couple of months ago I saw a onesie at Target that had printed on it "Tax Deduction". I thought it was cute and funny since my dh is a CPA.

Well, I put it on dd and I couldn't even leave it on her long. Seeing her in something that, even though it was good humored, made her out to be something other than a precious baby human hurt my heart.

I never used to be this tender. It's something that motherhood has done to me, but I like it anyhow. I hope you can find some contact info for the company who made the "big butt" onesie.


----------

